# Windows Update deinstallieren



## HPB (14. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
gibt es eine Möglichkeit bein Win XP Patches, die über das autom.Windows Update installiert wurden gezielt zu deinstallieren. Konkret möchte ich den zu letzt eingespielten Patch wieder weg haben.

Danke für die Hilfe,
Peter


----------



## Fluffy (14. Juli 2006)

Systemsteuerung/Software, dann Häkchen bei "Updates anzeigen" rein und schon werden alle Updates angezeigt.


----------

